# Dog Dish Install/Removal



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I have been running Rally II's over the summer.
I have some older tires on the original black steel wheels to store the car on in the off season. (avoid flat spots on new tires) 
I ended up ordering some reproduction dog dish hubcaps for the original look.
Any advice on how to install/remove these hubcaps without damaging them?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They simply press on with the palm of the hand, pressing on the lip area, not the center of the cap. To remove, a hupcap/wheel cover removing tool is a big help. OTC makes them.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok. I got them on. I think I saw a removal tool at Menards. (ironically)
Thanks for the help.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I just put dog dish hubcaps on too, but 2 of them are super loose and would simply fall off if I hit a bump. I won't be testing that.

Do I just bend the lip on the hubcaps slightly until I get a really strong grip onto the wheel?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Are they reproduction wheels? WIth the original stuff, the caps really stick on there, and are hard to remove. You could _try _bending the lip in the 3 places it contacts the wheel, or getting different wheels.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

All repro - 15" steelies to fit over the disc brakes and repro caps.
I'll try the bending the lips.


----------

